
Winston: Take Back Control of Your Online Privacy - ssivark
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/winstonprivacy/winston-the-worlds-most-advanced-online-privacy-device
======
oldgun
No open source firmware, network stack, details on encryption, or any
protocols used in the product? Should I trust it?

